# Anmeldefehler bei Games for Windows Live



## DarthTK (27. Mai 2009)

Ich habe seit heute das Problem, dass ich mich nicht mehr bei Games for Windows Live anmelden kann. Weder über Dawn of War II noch über den Anmeldeschirm von GfWL selbst. Zuletzt habe ich meinen PC (Vista x64) vor drei Tagen benutzt. Ich habe nichts verändert. Auch ein Neustart behebt das Problem nicht.

Als Fehlercode kommt folgender: 0x807b0194. Mit diesem finde ich leider nichts. Vor allem wundert mich die Tatsache, dass ich rein gar nichts verändert habe...


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2009)

vlt. wurde ein neues windowsupdate installiert? hast du ne firewall?


----------



## DarthTK (27. Mai 2009)

Ja, ne hardwareseitige durch den Router. Aber ein Update wurde nicht aufgespielt. Auch habe ich am Router nichts verändert.


----------



## AdeE (27. Mai 2009)

Tag,

laut einem anderen Forum ist der "Main Server" wohl "down" (der Post ist von heute). Also würde ich das ggf. morgen erneut versuchen - vllt. rennt der Server dann wieder.


----------



## DarthTK (28. Mai 2009)

Ich hab nun mal einen Port im Router extra freigeschalten. Nun funktioniert es wieder. Ob es jetzt an dem Port liegt, oder dass der Mainserver wieder da ist kann ich jetzt nicht sagen


----------



## F4K3R (16. März 2010)

welchen Port hast du nun freigegeben?
Ich bitte um eine Antwort.
Gerne auch zusätzlich per PM.

Danke.


Gruß
  F4K3R


----------



## midnight (16. März 2010)

Der Thread ist ein gutes halbes Jahr alt, ich glaube hier wird dir niemand mehr antworten 

so far


----------



## F4K3R (16. März 2010)

Das Problem ist bei anderen Games leider auch noch aktuell.
Wir haben einige Ideen und probieren gerade aus.

Danke....

Gruß
   F4K3R


----------



## MKay (16. März 2010)

z.B. GTA4 (Da habe ich das Problem immer unter Viasta, nicht unter Seven)


----------



## F4K3R (17. März 2010)

So ich denke ich habe das Problem gefunden.
Denn bei uns war es die Sicherheitseinstellung unter dem Internet Explorer.
Da kann man unter Internetoptionen und den Reiter Erweitert auch zurücksetzen klicken.
Danach ging es wieder Problemlos. Es war übrigens unter 7. Allerdings wird es bei vista auch nicht anders sein. Da man ja den selben Explorer hat.
Ich vermute es liegt am SSL 3.0. Da sollte nen Haken drin sein. Aber Probiert es einfach mal aus die Einstellungen Zurückzusetzen.
Danach ging es bei uns wieder.

Gruß
   F4K3R


----------

